# Hopper + Joey's with legacy equipment?



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Just a quick introduction, this is my first post in the Dish forums, I am a DirecTV subscriber at home, but had some questions about Dish receivers etc as we have Dish at our family's lake house. Here is the current set up for the house.
ViP722 DVR feeds Kitchen HD and Bedroom SD on an HDTV
ViP211k HD receiver feeds Living Room
322 SD receiver feeds downstairs living (TV1), office, and rec room (split TV2)
Here's my question, could we upgrade the 722 and 211k and put a Hopper in the Kitchen where the 722 is, and put Joeys in Bedroom and Living Room, and still keep the 322 untouched downstairs? All of those TVs are SD, and as far as I'm concerned, they are fine just the way they are. I have heard that legacy equipment does not integrate with Hoppers/Joeys, is this true? Also on an unrelated note, we are in the Green Bay, WI market, and it looks like when service was first installed way back in the day it was necessary to have a "Super" Dish on the roof, and a seperate Dish 500 with a single LNB pole mounted next to it pointed in a different direction to get locals, I'm assuming. I did not realize that Dish added Green Bay as an HD locals market several years ago. Would it be possible to get one of the newer Dishes and integrate these two, plus have HD locals? Thanks in advance!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Hopper needs DPP lnb's and switches. Also Dish will not allow any other type receiver on the same account as the Hopper/Joeys so the 322 would need to go as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What switch you have there ? Check it on Check Switch picture.

Seems to me you have DPP44 ...

BTW, you don't need both LNBF and switch be a DPP for h2k - just last 'mile' must have connected to two DPP outputs (from Solo Node).


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

garys said:


> Hopper needs DPP lnb's and switches. Also Dish will not allow any other type receiver on the same account as the Hopper/Joeys so the 322 would need to go as well.


+1

If you're going to upgrade to a Hopper, all of the equipment in the home will need to be replaced with Hopper/Joeys. You can not keep the 322 on the account.


----------



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

P Smith said:


> What switch you have there ? Check it on Check Switch picture.
> 
> Seems to me you have DPP44 ...
> 
> BTW, you don't need both LNBF and switch be a DPP for h2k - just last 'mile' must have connected to two DPP outputs (from Solo Node).


Not too familiar with Dish Network equipment or this section of the forum, so if you could translate that to simple English that would be helpful 



[email protected] Network said:


> +1
> 
> If you're going to upgrade to a Hopper, all of the equipment in the home will need to be replaced with Hopper/Joeys. You can not keep the 322 on the account.


Is there actually any technical limitation preventing this? Because it seems like all in or all out on this next generation of Dish hardware, which is really frustrating. <rant>On DirecTV, you can have a D12 standard receiver on the same account as an HR34, and I don't see any reason why Dish shouldn't do this either beyond technical limitations, otherwise it's honestly just giving the finger to all of the households (there are a lot of them) who have some HDTVs and some SDTVs.</rant> Realistically, to replicate our current three receiver serving six TVs, we would need two Hoppers due to the necessity of tuners, and probably three but maybe two Joeys, with one modulated somewhat similar to the way TV2 is currently being split off of our 322, since our TVs in the basement are very seldom used. This would result in paying four box fees instead of two if we wanted to keep more or less the same setup tuner wise, plus upfront costs more than likely. We could get by with three additional boxes, but since it would involve splitting one Joey among the three TVs in place of the 322, it would result in sacrificing when the whole family is here, we sometimes have up to 30 people staying at the house, and in this case those extra tuners in the basement are nice to have. If we could keep the 322 it would be perfect...


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

It is a business policy, which is why the types of equipment can not be mixed. Physically, everything can be installed together.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Joeys work on SD TVs, and you can use a modulator to feed their output through the house like you do the TV2 now, so I'm still puzzled why people are freaking out about this.


----------



## frodob9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hopper and Joey both work with SD TVs. I have 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys. 1 Hopper and 1 Joey are connected to HD TVs the other Hopper and Joey are conneted to SD TVs.


----------



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

RasputinAXP said:


> Joeys work on SD TVs, and you can use a modulator to feed their output through the house like you do the TV2 now, so I'm still puzzled why people are freaking out about this.


Modulating the signal was exactly what I was talking about in the above post. And I'm very aware that they have composite output in addition to HDMI. The single reason why this doesn't match a legacy two tuner receiver is because it is simulcast, you cannot watch a different show on the other TV with a modulator, you would need another Joey and therefore box fee for that. It's simply not the same thing.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, your cost would go up. Your recording capability would increase dramatically, though.


----------



## sammy720 (Jun 16, 2010)

RasputinAXP said:


> Yes, your cost would go up. Your recording capability would increase dramatically, though.


I agree, however in our situation, it is unimportant to be able to view the Hopper's recorded content downstairs. We have use for a DVR on the three upstairs TVs and that's about it, therefore in our case the necessity of one or two extra boxes is not worth it in a cost/benefit ratio, it would make the most sense for us just to keep the 322. Problem is, Dish doesn't give us that choice.


----------

